# Which gulp alive?



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

Guys ,I am going to be fishing at Lynhaven Inlet in a couple of weeks. Which gulp alive product would you use if you were limited to one bait?Seeking trout,redfish or flounder.
thanks bigfred


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i like the shrimp


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree, I'd go with the shrimp.


----------



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Which Gulp Alive?*

Has anyone tried the swimming mullet? What colors would you all suggest? Do you all fish Gulps from the surf? How would you fish them? Jig? Carolina Rig?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Swimming mullet, pearl and chartreuse. You can't have enough of them. Ever notice every tackle shop is almost always sold out of them? Hell yes fish them from the surf. Put them on a 1/4-1/2 oz jig head and vary the retrieve until ya' catch something.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Never tried the shrimp. The swimming mullet is all I have ever needed.

Greentop has the Pearl on it's clearance rack in the old style bags for like $2.50...


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

DavB said:


> Never tried the shrimp. The swimming mullet is all I have ever needed.
> 
> Greentop has the Pearl on it's clearance rack in the old style bags for like $2.50...


I'd suggest you buy 2 bags for every day you plan to be fishing. I usually go through two bags on an outting between the blues, croakers, and small black bass it won't take long. Once you run out, you won't find them cheap.

Good luck, Tim


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

I just want to make one thing really clear- You can still catch fish on a half of body with the gulp alive and standard gulp. I've done this many times- I'll fish all the whole bodies I have untill none left. then I'll start fishin half bodies. I've used this now religiously-

#1- 4" Swimming Mullet
#2 - 7" Jerk Shad
#3 - 7" Blood Worm
#4 - 2" Shrimp
#5 - 5" Jerk Shad

Colors are something I'm gonna leave alone but the pearl white and chartreuse are great colors


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

i HAVE HAD SUCCESS WITH THE SWIMMING MULLET. Pearl, yellow or chartruse.


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

New penny shrimp.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i have had alooooooooooooot of luck with the 5" jerk shad rigs on a weightless worm hook or a small weighted worm hook it gives it a real life like look also im not sure the game fish ie puppy trout and flounder go for the sent more then they do the presentation so in my opinion i save alot of m,oney and use just standard jerk shads ie salt water assaisan this time of year the gulps seem to attract more croaker then anything


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

if you were fishing the bay brige tunel during striper season and wanted to do a little flounder fishing while waiting for a striper to hit what size jig head would you use for the gulps


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

05 grand slam said:


> if you were fishing the bay brige tunel during striper season and wanted to do a little flounder fishing while waiting for a striper to hit what size jig head would you use for the gulps


1/4 to 1/2 depending on current.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

4" chartreuse swimming mullet is my favorite on a 1/4-1/2oz red jighead.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

really that light of a weight


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

jay said:


> I just want to make one thing really clear- You can still catch fish on a half of body with the gulp alive and standard gulp. I've done this many times- I'll fish all the whole bodies I have untill none left. then I'll start fishin half bodies. I've used this now religiously-
> 
> #1- 4" Swimming Mullet
> #2 - 7" Jerk Shad
> ...


i completely agree with everything except the line up of baits, since i fish for flounder religiously, and the bigger the bait the better for keeping away undersized fish, i go 7" jerk shad then 5" jerk shad if they wont mess with the 7". both in chartreuse and pepper on a red 3/8-3/4 oz. Offshore Angler round head long shank jig head. toss into the current, and "pop" the rod tip back to you, hopping the bait along the bottom. and dont think a dink wont eat that 7". you'll still have plenty of catch time, and a better chance at a bigger fish. If i must step below the 5" jerkshad then I'll go to a 4" swimming mullet in chartreuse or pearl white. For trout, a 3 or 4" swimming mullet in smoke works great. just my $.02


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

ASK4Fish said:


> i. and dont think a dink wont eat that 7".


I've caught 10" croaker still on the 7" jerk car. pepper with a 1 oz. jig head and actually had them inhale the bait. I just like the swimming mullet just a little more because of it versitlity


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Did anyone else of a certain age group see this post and think KISS ALIVE and KISS ALIVE II and then try to decide which one they like best?


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

I am all over the KISS thing. Catching a fish to "Detroit Rock City" is the ultimate high.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Personally I like the gulp shrimp with a little cocktail sauce and tabasco.

The fish on the other hand I have had the best luck with the chartruesse swimming shad and a 1/8 or 1/4 oz red jig head. For trout I have had the best result with the strike king 5" grey glimmer pearl soft bait.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I've had good results with the swimming mullet in 3 and 4 inch pearl white and chartreuse. I've caught plenty of flounder, sea bass a few puppy drum and specks with them. I used them on a jig head and a Carolina rig with good results. I have the shrimp but have not as of yet used them


----------

